# How and where do you bathe



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

When Casper was a younger puppy, we used to bathe him in the sink in one of our bathrooms. Now he is 10 pounds and has longer legs so he doesn't fit anymore and he's never really been too found of baths. Today we gave him a bath in the bathtub and my son had to stand in there with him cause he kept trying to get out (he's a jumper) while I bathed him. I filled the tub with a little bit of water in case he got cold but when we were done there was still a big water mess. Our vet wants us to bath him with epi-soothe shampoo once a week due to his itchy skin. How do you guys actually go about bath time?


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

I think most peoples are trained to be good in the tub and shown from a young age that the tub is a fun place.
I bath mine in the tub, she just stands there.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Please buy epi-pet shampoo/and use it consistantly. You need a suction cup meant to stick onto the tub wall....and a nylon noose to keep Casper IN contact with the water and shampoo at all times. If I hd limited options, I would search for a self-service do wash....do it once a week or even more with no fear of ruining the coat....epi-pet is designed for dogs like yours


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I bathe my standard in a tub. The first time he tried to get out. I firmly told him no and he got the message. He'd rather NOT have a bath, but he's great in the tub. He stands there calmly and lets me shampoo and rinse all I want. Sometimes I bathe him in a stand-up shower. No need to tie him off in there! There's nowhere to go. I bathed him tonight after I took him to the muddy dog park. I got a towel out and was getting the bathroom ready and he knew the bath was coming! He started to follow me into the bathroom until he realized this and he backed away and started running off! Trying to run down the stairs. I called for him sweetly and he followed me to the bathroom. I always forget to give him treats for the bath. I need to give him treats so he won't run away next time!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Same, when panda was a pup i firmly let him know that he stays in the tub if he tried to get out. now he just stands there looking sorry for himself but will never try to jump out, he just waits until I am done bathing him. I too use my bath but it does hurt your back always bending down.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i bathe jessie (standard) in my bathtub. she's not a fan of bathing, grooming, or just water in general. my husband changed our shower head to the type that has a hose which makes a world of difference. when the bath is finished, before takiing her out of the tub, i squeeze out as much water as possible just using my hands. i purchased chamois towels (spelling ??:dontknow which are wonderfully absorbant. i towel as much as possible, then i let her out of the tub and before she sakes i lay a large towel on her. it helps a lot to keep the water problem to a minimum.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sorry for sounding dumb, but what is a noose? Do you guys fill the tub with water or just wet them, lather and then rinse? He also hates to be blown dry so instead of drying him while brushing him, I just dry and fluff with my hands. (I do brush him out everyday so luckilly there isn't any matting)


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hahahaha, this brought back fond memories of Bonzai as a baby. Before she was vaccinated I would bathe her at home... but would wait for the windiest, yet sunniest day possible so I could dry her naturally, outside. Lol.

Thank god for my awesome bosses. I wouldn't dream of tackling bonzai's 5 inches of thick hair at home. She gets bathed and blown out every week, and as her adult curl grows in it becomes a bigger undertaking every week.

Not sure how much coat you have, but anything over an inch and a half and i'd be at a self-serve doggie wash.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Ginagbaby1 said:


> I'm sorry for sounding dumb, but what is a noose?


Something similar to this: Amazon.com: Dog Grooming Stay-N-Wash Tub Restraint Keeps Dog in Tub: Kitchen & Dining

Though I wouldn't leave him unattended for safety  I can't find the one I have - it has 4 suction cups and keeps everybody in place!

Also, I try to make sure that they have a secure footing so they don't feel like they are falling. It really helps to have them on a non-slip mat or something...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't fill the tub with any water. I don't even do that when I bathe my cats. I use a nylon leash and tie it to the soap holder. Or you can tie it to the faucet. I have a regular shower head and make it a point to shampoo and rinse the head and muzzle. I tried air drying a couple of times but now I always blow dry. I use lots of treats during the blow dry process. I prefer the blow drying rather than natural drying so that I can get the hair really straight and fluffy and see any abnormal skin conditions or parasites. I also bathe my dog frequently so he's used to it by now. I'm also going to start feeding him his dinner AFTER the bath/blow dry to give him something to look forward to.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

We have a walk in shower....Ive posted photos here before. We take the shower head off and there is a nozle on the end of the tubing. We have a standard so we either take a small gardening chair in the shower to sit on or put the grooming table in the shower...it works great! You can search under my posts to see photos but I doubt you need such a set up with a small dog.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper, thanks! That is exactly what I need for Casper. I will also get a non-slip mat for the tub.

Tokipoke, I always take his collar off for a bath but I guess I should leave one on him so that I can hook him to the noose.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ginagbaby1 said:


> When Casper was a younger puppy, we used to bathe him in the sink in one of our bathrooms. Now he is 10 pounds and has longer legs so he doesn't fit anymore and he's never really been too found of baths. Today we gave him a bath in the bathtub and my son had to stand in there with him cause he kept trying to get out (he's a jumper) while I bathed him. I filled the tub with a little bit of water in case he got cold but when we were done there was still a big water mess. Our vet wants us to bath him with epi-soothe shampoo once a week due to his itchy skin. How do you guys actually go about bath time?


I bathe mine in the bathtub using an extendable shower head--also have a non-skid mat in the tub. Merlin tried to jump out the first few times I bathed him but now he takes it like a champ! (The other two are used to it and just stand there.) I talk to them the entire time and take it slow, and do my best to make it a fun experience. I don't fill the tub as that actually makes my anxious (standing in water). I basically wet them down, shampoo them up, and then rinse. I make sure they get a nice massage while I'm sudsing.  

Merlin has itchy skin (seasonal/contact allergies) and I use the Les Poochs Medacetic shampoo on him. It works like a charm! (I've also used the Les Poochs Botanique Hypoallergenic shampoo and creme rinse with equally good results.) I'm not suggesting you switch, but if the epi-soothe doesn't work for Casper, you can ask your vet about this one. I usually bathe mine every two weeks---three is the max. Once he's okay with the bathing, you can slowly introduce the HV dryer. 



> *Pooch Botanique MedAcetic shampoo*
> (Unscented)
> 
> Pooch Botanique MedAcetic Shampoo for pets is a unique, crystal-clear, preservative-free formulation of 1.25% Acetic and 1.25% Boric acids in an elegant pH-balanced shampoo. This patented anti-bacterial, anti-fungal formulation aids in the topical treatment of seborrhea complex and other conditions where a medicated shampoo may be beneficial.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Ginagbaby1 said:


> Tokipoke, I always take his collar off for a bath but I guess I should leave one on him so that I can hook him to the noose.



I use the nylon slip leash, like these Guardian Gear 4' Kennel Leads 6-Pack | PetEdge.com

No need for a collar. My dog has caught on that when I have this it's bath time. So sometimes I lead him into the bathroom with it, sometimes I'll allow him to follow me, without him knowing, that I'm about to give him a bath, other times I carry him to the bathtub and then put the leash on. They are very smart!


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Tokipoke! These will work great for the bath. I just ordered them through amazon.


----------



## Bellplain (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, 
A ten pound poodle could probably be bathed in a large or double kitchen sink and then you wouldn't have to kneel on the floor as you would if you bathed in the bathtub. If you have a double sink, the front legs can go on one side and the back legs on the other if the dog is tall enough to fit over the divider. If your kitchen sink isn't big enough, do you have a laundry sink in the basement, because that is where I bathe minis and standards so I can stand while I do it. Toys go in the kitchen sink, the bathroom sink is too small.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

My son (bless his heart) bathes my spoos for me. He puts water in the tub and climbs in with them. We have a hand held shower head and he uses that to rinse. My back thanks him.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

*where i bathe (my dog)*

I'm taking Maggie to the do it yourself wash joint by me...I'll let you know how it goes. They have the tubs and the high velocity dryer. They provide towel and everything you need including shampoo and conditioner (but I'm taking my own 'cause we poodle folk...well, you know how we are.) It's only $10.00. When I asked the guy about it I didn't have her with me and I asked the guy, "Is there a time limit or anything?' and he said...and I quote: "Only poodle people ask that!"
I laughed and said "guilty as charged." He said there's not really a time limit because it's never really busy (they have three different 'stations') and as long as I'm gone before he closes he doesn't care how long I'm in there. I'll let you know how it goes. The place is called Pet Supplies PLUS and they are a chain.

"Do-It-Yourself" Dog Wash - Shampoo, towels, blow dryers are furnished. You bathe your pet, we clean up the mess! Price is $10 plus tax per pet.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

that pic of your son and the dog in the tub cracks me up...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, that $10 per pet and they clean up the mess does sound wonderful though.


----------

